# Grossi problemi



## oro.blu (5 Maggio 2016)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Mi sono imbattuta in queste vignette e mi ci riconosciuta appieno !!!


----------



## Brunetta (5 Maggio 2016)

:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mary The Philips (5 Maggio 2016)

Mod. acida ON

A me non fanno ridere per niente.


Mod. acida OFF


----------



## Brunetta (5 Maggio 2016)

Mancano le vignette con le briciole al balcone e le macchie sempre lì.


----------



## ologramma (5 Maggio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Mi sono imbattuta in queste vignette e mi ci riconosciuta appieno !!!
> 
> View attachment 11601View attachment 11602View attachment 11603View attachment 11604


è il problema di molte pensa mia madre doveva cucirselo da sola e nel mangiare metteva sempre la mano per non sporcare il davanzale anzi un balcone molto profondo


----------



## Falcor (5 Maggio 2016)

Ahhh che belli questi problemi


----------



## Eliade (5 Maggio 2016)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oro.blu (6 Maggio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Mod. acida ON
> 
> A me non fanno ridere per niente.
> 
> ...


perché no? se non si ride di queste "disgrazie" di che si ride



Brunetta ha detto:


> Mancano le vignette con le briciole al balcone e le macchie sempre lì.



c'è quella con le briciole "dentro" il balcone...che è quella che mi fa più ridere, di solito quando stiamo con gli amici e siccome sto sempre un po' scollata "giocano" al tiro al bersaglio con ogni cosa gli capiti... Dispettosi


----------



## Tulipmoon (6 Maggio 2016)

anche io...maremma non so proprio come fare, ho la schiena a pezzi!


----------



## Falcor (6 Maggio 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> anche io...maremma non so proprio come fare, ho la schiena a pezzi!


Stai scherzando vero? :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tulipmoon (6 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Stai scherzando vero? :rotfl::rotfl:



:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:mi rovini sempre tutto


----------



## Mary The Philips (6 Maggio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> perché no? se non si ride di queste "disgrazie" di che si ride


Ma si, e fattela una risata. Ah, e falla girare se hai un quore


----------



## oro.blu (7 Maggio 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> anche io...maremma non so proprio come fare, ho la schiena a pezzi!





Falcor ha detto:


> Stai scherzando vero? :rotfl::rotfl:


c'è poco da scherzare su questo! Pensa di avere 2 kg di palle


----------



## Nocciola (7 Maggio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> c'è poco da scherzare su questo! Pensa di avere 2 kg di palle


Vero. Io contenta di aver fatto l'intervento. 
Per di più un seno molto grande raramente è bello.


----------



## Eratò (7 Maggio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Mi sono imbattuta in queste vignette e mi ci riconosciuta appieno !!!
> 
> View attachment 11601View attachment 11602View attachment 11603View attachment 11604


Mai avuto "problemi" del genere...ma meglio cosi


----------



## Falcor (7 Maggio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> c'è poco da scherzare su questo! Pensa di avere 2 kg di palle


Non ci hai capiti oro 

Uizi neanche lontanamente ha questi problemi :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Maggio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Mi sono imbattuta in queste vignette e mi ci riconosciuta appieno !!! View attachment 11601View attachment 11602View attachment 11603View attachment 11604


la comprendo bene questa situazione


----------



## Spot (7 Maggio 2016)

Signo.
Non per dire.
Ma i maschietti qua hanno già annotato chi ci ha le pocce e chi no. Ad una certa bisogna variare sul tema che se no  perde efficacia.

Se volete si può passare alla galleria fotografica.


----------



## Mary The Philips (7 Maggio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Signo.
> Non per dire.
> Ma i maschietti qua hanno già annotato chi ci ha le pocce e chi no. Ad una certa bisogna variare sul tema che se no  perde efficacia.
> 
> Se volete si può passare alla galleria fotografica.



:rotfl:


----------



## Ross (7 Maggio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Vero. Io contenta di aver fatto l'intervento.
> Per di più un seno molto grande raramente è bello.


Farfà! Ancora punti...così è un'ecatombe! 


  [MENTION=6555]Tulipmoon[/MENTION] proprio ora che mi stavo innamorando di te! 

  [MENTION=5748]Falcor[/MENTION] ci ero quasi cascato!


----------



## Falcor (7 Maggio 2016)

[MENTION=6619]Ross[/MENTION] ma di Uizi puoi innamorarti. È puccioserrima e tanto tanto caruccia. Poi sa fare delle buone schiacciatine. Ha problemi con le strade e rischia di perdersi sempre ma per il resto è perfetta. 

Unica cosa. Non dirle mai quanto guadagni, potrebbe iniziare ad accampare pretese su parte dei tuoi guadagni 

 [MENTION=6555]Tulipmoon[/MENTION]


----------



## oro.blu (7 Maggio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Signo.
> Non per dire.
> Ma i maschietti qua hanno già annotato chi ci ha le pocce e chi no. Ad una certa bisogna variare sul tema che se no  perde efficacia.
> 
> Se volete si può passare alla galleria fotografica.




:rotfl::rotfl:...e dai!!! Teniamo la sorpresa per Milano e se non ci sarò, sarà per un altra volta


----------



## oro.blu (7 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> [MENTION=6619]Ross[/MENTION] ma di Uizi puoi innamorarti. È puccioserrima e tanto tanto caruccia. Poi sa fare delle buone schiacciatine. Ha problemi con le strade e rischia di perdersi sempre ma per il resto è perfetta.
> 
> Unica cosa. Non dirle mai quanto guadagni, potrebbe iniziare ad accampare pretese su parte dei tuoi guadagni
> 
> [MENTION=6555]Tulipmoon[/MENTION]


:rotfl::rotfl: Gli hai detto che sullo Smart Phone c'è il navigatore??


----------



## Ross (7 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> [MENTION=6619]Ross[/MENTION] ma di Uizi puoi innamorarti. È puccioserrima e tanto tanto caruccia. Poi sa fare delle buone schiacciatine. Ha problemi con le strade e rischia di perdersi sempre ma per il resto è perfetta.
> 
> Unica cosa. Non dirle mai quanto guadagni, potrebbe iniziare ad accampare pretese su parte dei tuoi guadagni
> 
> [MENTION=6555]Tulipmoon[/MENTION]


Attendo pronte repliche della [MENTION=6555]Tulipmoon[/MENTION] con serena et moderata allegrezza di spirito.


----------



## Falcor (7 Maggio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl: Gli hai detto che sullo Smart Phone c'è il navigatore??


Nemmeno del navigatore si fida, è de coccio la ragazza 



Ross ha detto:


> Attendo pronte repliche della @_Tulipmoon_ con serena et moderata allegrezza di spirito.


Ross se vuoi, e pagandomi il giusto, posso metterci una buona parola.

Tariffario:

Numero telefonico di Uizi: 70 euro
Foto formato tessera: 80 euro
Foto figura intera: 100 euro
Appuntamento galante: 500 euro
Appuntamento con bacio a stampo sulle labbra a fine serata: 1000 euro

Per altri servizi e/o prestazioni contattami in privato.


----------



## Ross (7 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Nemmeno del navigatore si fida, è de coccio la ragazza
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...io che pensavo di corromperti con un paio di confezioni di nesquik...

Mi permetto di contestare il costo dell'ultimo tipo di appuntamento. Sproporzionato rispetto al resto.

Inteso che nei prossimi giorni ti contatterò in privato per un forte sconto.


----------



## Falcor (7 Maggio 2016)

Guarda i prezzi son in linea col mercato. Anzi ci son anche andato piano perché sei di famiglia.

Posso proprio rovinarmi e ti offro l'appuntamento con bacio finale a 700 euro e dentro ti metto anche un dolce a scelta fatto da [MENTION=6513]oro.blu[/MENTION] e un video di [MENTION=6653]Alice II[/MENTION] che fa squat


----------



## Nocciola (7 Maggio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Signo.
> Non per dire.
> Ma i maschietti qua hanno già annotato chi ci ha le pocce e chi no. Ad una certa bisogna variare sul tema che se no  perde efficacia.
> 
> Se volete si può passare alla galleria fotografica.


Spero che lo spirito con cui si sono fatte due battute sia stato recepito diversamente dai maschietti che reputo abbiamo il senso del l'ironia.
La galleria fotografica non mi interessa ne mi ha mai interessato. Di solito se colpisco qualcuno non lo faccio per la misura delle tette per mia fortuna.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Farfà! Ancora punti...così è un'ecatombe!


Tranquillo ho altre doti per riguadagnare punti


----------



## Tulipmoon (7 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Non ci hai capiti oro
> 
> Uizi neanche lontanamente ha questi problemi :rotfl:


ORA...nemmeno lontanamente arriverai mai a toccare il canestro...ma io ne ho ECCOME di problemi ...



Ross ha detto:


> [MENTION=6555]Tulipmoon[/MENTION] proprio ora che mi stavo innamorando di te!
> 
> [MENTION=5748]Falcor[/MENTION] ci ero quasi cascato!


FALCOR! Tutta questa sincerità non e' ASSOLUTAMENTE necessaria...
Ross, non lo ascoltare,e' solo una vendetta, cerca di screditarmi perché  ho voluto dare un'immagine onesta di Falcor su questo forum....ecco come viene ripagata la sincerità  




Falcor ha detto:


> [MENTION=6619]Ross[/MENTION]
> Unica cosa. Non dirle mai quanto guadagni, potrebbe iniziare ad accampare pretese su parte dei tuoi guadagni





Ross ha detto:


> Attendo pronte repliche della [MENTION=6555]Tulipmoon[/MENTION] con serena et moderata allegrezza di spirito.


Appena Ross volge lo sguardo su d me, tu me lo allontani 

P.s. Sii preciso...non sui guadagni, ma sui soldi che ti piovono immeritatamente dal cielo!




Falcor ha detto:


> Nemmeno del navigatore si fida, è de coccio la ragazza
> 
> Ross se vuoi, e pagandomi il giusto, posso metterci una buona parola.
> 
> ...


Sono i navigatori che non si fidano di me.

Eh....esagerato....sono molto più lowcost.....ma parlando di guadagni...son soldi che vanno a me vero?? (Ross, con te solo per amore tranquillo ).

Falcor....certo che e' strano che tu mi faccia da pappone quando ai bei tempi mi accusasti molto sottilmente di farlo in cambio di denaro...ahhhh come cambiano i tempi


----------



## oro.blu (7 Maggio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Spero che lo spirito con cui si sono fatte due battute sia stato recepito diversamente dai maschietti che reputo abbiamo il senso del l'ironia.
> La galleria fotografica non mi interessa ne mi ha mai interessato. Di solito se colpisco qualcuno non lo faccio per la misura delle tette per mia fortuna.


Io ho preso come battuta anche il post di spot....non era una battuta?  Oh !! Son così torda?


----------



## Spot (7 Maggio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Spero che lo spirito con cui si sono fatte due battute sia stato recepito diversamente dai maschietti che reputo abbiamo il senso del l'ironia.
> La galleria fotografica non mi interessa ne mi ha mai interessato. Di solito se colpisco qualcuno non lo faccio per la misura delle tette per mia fortuna.


...farfà, ma tutta 'sta acidità gratuita dove ti esce? E siamo alla seconda.
La mia ERA evidentemente una battuta, e mi spiace davvero che TU non abbia colto l'ironia. 

Vabbè. Almeno ho fatto ridere oro e mary 



oro.blu ha detto:


> Io ho preso come battuta anche il post di spot....non era una battuta?  Oh !! Son così torda?


Nah, anzi


----------



## Nocciola (7 Maggio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> ...farfà, ma tutta 'sta acidità gratuita dove ti esce? E siamo alla seconda.
> La mia ERA evidentemente una battuta, e mi spiace davvero che TU non abbia colto l'ironia.


Spiace anche a me
Scusami


----------



## Spot (7 Maggio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Spiace anche a me
> Scusami


Ok, tranquilla, capita :up:
Comunque la galleria la inizio io con un bel nudo integrale


Spoiler


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Maggio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Ok, tranquilla, capita :up:
> Comunque la galleria la inizio io con un bel nudo integrale
> 
> 
> Spoiler


sei veramente in forma


----------



## oro.blu (7 Maggio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Ok, tranquilla, capita :up:
> Comunque la galleria la inizio io con un bel nudo integrale
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Da che estetista vai?? La mia non fa mica niente del genere  

Devi darmi ASSOLUTAMENTE il numero!!


----------



## Ross (7 Maggio 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> Eh....esagerato....sono molto più lowcost.....ma parlando di guadagni...son soldi che vanno a me vero?? (Ross, con te solo per amore tranquillo ).
> 
> Falcor....certo che e' strano che tu mi faccia da pappone quando ai bei tempi mi accusasti molto sottilmente di farlo in cambio di denaro...ahhhh come cambiano i tempi


Ok. Allora posso riprendere ad innamorarmi di te. 

 [MENTION=5748]Falcor[/MENTION] chiuso a 700. Ma a che ora la devo portare a casa?
E soprattutto: se è lei a volere extra pago sempre io?


----------



## Brunetta (7 Maggio 2016)

Boh
Ragazzi fareste le stesse battute fingendo  trattative per l'acquisto di schiavi?
Penso di no.
Ma sulle donne si può.
E le donne devono pure ridere, se no mancano di umorismo, vero?


----------



## Falcor (7 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> @_Falcor_ chiuso a 700. Ma a che ora la devo portare a casa?
> E soprattutto: se è lei a volere extra pago sempre io?


Per 700 euro non ci son orari.

Se gli extra li vuole lei è a tua totale discrezione 

PS: Brunetta mangiatele 50 centesimi di gioia ogni tanto.


----------



## Tulipmoon (7 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Ok. Allora posso riprendere ad innamorarmi di te.



:inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## Tulipmoon (7 Maggio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Boh
> Ragazzi fareste le stesse battute fingendo  trattative per l'acquisto di schiavi?
> Penso di no.
> Ma sulle donne si può.
> E le donne devono pure ridere, se no mancano di umorismo, vero?



bah io faccio battute anche sugli schiavi, sugli ebrei, sulla chiesa ecc (ma si ammettiamolo, tanto il premio "principessina pucciosa" dell'anno me lo sono giocato a novembre"). Il che non mi rende una schiavista o una nazista. Anzi sono stata in molti dei luoghi di certe tragedie, ho letto molto e mi sono documentata in generale molto; sono la prima ad indignarmi quando qualcuno parla seriamente pro- certi argomenti.
Ma sono moderatamente intelligente da saper scindere nel mio cervellino una battuta da una reale tratta umana...

...ma se mi sono trovata in una tratta umana, bè @_Falcor_ il 90% del ricavato spetta a me. E trova un nuovo cliente che Ross è Ross:inlove:


----------



## Brunetta (7 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Per 700 euro non ci son orari.
> 
> Se gli extra li vuole lei è a tua totale discrezione
> 
> PS: Brunetta mangiatele 50 centesimi di gioia ogni tanto.


Finalmente un rosso!

La gioia è nello scherzare sul valore monetario di una donna?
Invece di offenderti pensaci.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Maggio 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> bah io faccio battute anche sugli schiavi, sugli ebrei, sulla chiesa ecc (ma si ammettiamolo, tanto il premio "principessina pucciosa" dell'anno me lo sono giocato a novembre"). Il che non mi rende una schiavista o una nazista. Anzi sono stata in molti dei luoghi di certe tragedie, ho letto molto e mi sono documentata in generale molto; sono la prima ad indignarmi quando qualcuno parla seriamente pro- certi argomenti.
> Ma sono moderatamente intelligente da saper scindere nel mio cervellino una battuta da una reale tratta umana...
> 
> ...ma se mi sono trovata in una tratta umana, bè @_Falcor_ il 90% del ricavato spetta a me. E trova un nuovo cliente che Ross è Ross:inlove:



Non è che se lo fai anche tu diventa bello eh.


----------



## Tulipmoon (7 Maggio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è che se lo fai anche tu diventa bello eh.



Vorrà dire che avrò reso il mondo un posto leggermente più brutto. Lo farò scrivere nei PS. della mia lapide (ah ops anche umorismo macabro, non me ne faccio mancare una).


----------



## Falcor (7 Maggio 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> *bah io faccio battute anche sugli schiavi, sugli ebrei, sulla chiesa ecc* (ma si ammettiamolo, tanto il premio "principessina pucciosa" dell'anno me lo sono giocato a novembre").
> 
> ...ma se mi sono trovata in una tratta umana, bè @_Falcor_ il 90% del ricavato spetta a me. E trova un nuovo cliente che Ross è Ross:inlove:


Io le faccio anche sulla gente malata, il cancro, e tutto ciò su cui il 99% della popolazione mondiale non scherzerebbe. Perché appunto penso che la vita sia troppo breve per prenderla troppo sul serio.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Finalmente un rosso!
> 
> La gioia è nello scherzare sul valore monetario di una donna?
> Invece di offenderti pensaci.


Non mi sono offeso, ho solo espresso il fatto che in quel momento eri una falange infilata su nell'uropigio. A volte ti prendi troppo sul serio. Forse sei tu che sminuisci le donne più di tutti relegandole a oggettino da mortificare e offendere in continuazione. Nessuno di noi ha nemmeno minimamente pensato che in quello scherzo Uizi fosse mercificata. Lo hai fatto solo tu che vedi il marcio ovunque.



Tulipmoon ha detto:


> Vorrà dire che avrò reso il mondo un posto leggermente più brutto. Lo farò scrivere nei PS. della mia lapide (ah ops anche umorismo macabro, non me ne faccio mancare una).


Non morire ancora che devo finire il discorso da fare


----------



## Brunetta (7 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Io le faccio anche sulla gente malata, il cancro, e tutto ciò su cui il 99% della popolazione mondiale non scherzerebbe. Perché appunto penso che la vita sia troppo breve per prenderla troppo sul serio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mai un dubbio?
Sono contenta per te.


----------



## Ross (8 Maggio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mai un dubbio?
> Sono contenta per te.


Brunetta hai 'pisciato fuori dal vaso'. Capita...anche a persone misurate come te.

Se non te ne fossi accorta, abbiamo scherzato anche sulla virilità di falcor...o sul mio rapporto con la vagina...non mi pare tu abbia avuto niente da eccepire. 

No,io non ti darò alcun rosso. Mi piaci lo anche adesso...


----------



## Brunetta (8 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Brunetta hai 'pisciato fuori dal vaso'. Capita...anche a persone misurate come te.
> 
> Se non te ne fossi accorta, abbiamo scherzato anche sulla virilità di falcor...o sul mio rapporto con la vagina...non mi pare tu abbia avuto niente da eccepire.
> 
> No,io non ti darò alcun rosso. Mi piaci lo anche adesso...


Se dovessi intervenire ogni volta che qualcosa non corrisponde ai miei gusti, mi annoierei da sola.
Gli scherzi che raffigurano ruoli che sono superati dalla realtà, ingabbiando uomini e donne, talvolta li trovo fuori luogo. Penso che sia lecito esprimere un'opinione.


----------



## Ross (8 Maggio 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> bah io faccio battute anche sugli schiavi, sugli ebrei, sulla chiesa ecc (ma si ammettiamolo, tanto il premio "principessina pucciosa" dell'anno me lo sono giocato a novembre"). Il che non mi rende una schiavista o una nazista. Anzi sono stata in molti dei luoghi di certe tragedie, ho letto molto e mi sono documentata in generale molto; sono la prima ad indignarmi quando qualcuno parla seriamente pro- certi argomenti.
> Ma sono moderatamente intelligente da saper scindere nel mio cervellino una battuta da una reale tratta umana...
> 
> ...ma se mi sono trovata in una tratta umana, bè @_Falcor_ il 90% del ricavato spetta a me. E trova un nuovo cliente che Ross è Ross:inlove:


Tulip, dopo questo intervento mi piaci ancora di più. Dico sul serio eh.  :inlove:


----------



## Tulipmoon (8 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Tulip, dopo questo intervento mi piaci ancora di più. Dico sul serio eh.  :inlove:


Quel brutto e cattivo Falcor non ci potrà più dividere....


----------



## Tulipmoon (8 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Non morire ancora che devo finire il discorso da fare



Ricordati di elogiare le mie doti sportive e (giusto per tornare in tema), la mia taglia di reggiseno.


----------



## Falcor (8 Maggio 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> Quel brutto e cattivo Falcor non ci potrà più dividere....


Sai che devo approvare i tuoi pretendenti. Ma ti è andata bene, @_Ross_ mi piace e hai la mia benedizione 



Tulipmoon ha detto:


> Ricordati di elogiare le mie doti sportive e (giusto per tornare in tema), la mia taglia di reggiseno.


Doti sportive inesistenti :rotfl: Fino ad ora ho visto qualche tiro a canestro inguardabile, dita rotte dopo due palleggi a pallavolo e nemmeno parlo di quando andiamo a correre che dovrei aprire il manuale di anatomia per elencare tutto ciò che dopo ti fa male :rotfl::rotfl::mexican:

Per il reggiseno "Dio salvi Tezenis", e non dico altro


----------



## MariLea (8 Maggio 2016)

... scrivete troppe cazzate,
 ormai si esce dal "seminario"...


----------



## disincantata (8 Maggio 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> ... scrivete troppe cazzate,
> ormai si esce dal "seminario"...


:up::rotfl::up:


----------



## Ross (8 Maggio 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> ... scrivete troppe cazzate,
> ormai si esce dal "seminario"...





disincantata ha detto:


> :up::rotfl::up:


Apprezzo il modo garbato e cordiale per dirlo.

Non capisco dove sia il problema...sono io che non so stare in tema sicuramente. 

Ma su sezione giochi-bellezza, 3D sulle vignette che parlano di tette grosse...un deragliamento del genere non è tollerabile?

Spero di comprendere presto dove sia il problema, visto che siete in tre a riprenderci probabilmente qualcosa di sbagliato ci deve essere indubbiamente.


  [MENTION=6555]Tulipmoon[/MENTION] in caso di esilio, al limite partiamo per un'isola deserta. Sarà la nostra honeymoon. 
Ci stai?


----------



## MariLea (8 Maggio 2016)

ma dai,  è una battuta ross !
nie'...  non esci dal seminario


----------



## Ross (8 Maggio 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> ma dai,  è una battuta ross !
> nie'...  non esci dal seminario


Mmmm...

Te volevo bene lo stesso eh!


----------



## MariLea (8 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Mmmm...
> 
> Te volevo bene lo stesso eh!


ma che davvero siamo in seminario?
lo sai che piace anche a me cazzeggiare, figurati!


----------



## Falcor (8 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> @_Tulipmoon_ in caso di esilio, al limite partiamo per un'isola deserta. Sarà la nostra honeymoon.
> Ci stai?


Visto che a quanto pare te la cavi a gratis almeno il viaggio te lo posso vendere io?

Ho dei last minute a partire da 3999 euro 

ps: io comunque avevo letto Lea ironica  Se seguissimo alcuni utenti sto forum diverrebbe una lagna con soli post psicointellettualoidi. Poi davvero ci si chiede perché gli utenti vanno via.


----------



## MariLea (8 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> ps: io comunque avevo letto Lea ironica


se si dice "uscire dal seminato"
ed io dico seminario (scuola di giovani aspiranti al sacerdozio) non posso essere seria :uhoh:
mi avete ammazzato la battuta :diffi:


----------



## Nicka (8 Maggio 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> ma che davvero siamo in seminario?
> lo sai che piace anche a me cazzeggiare, figurati!


Li travierei tutti i seminaristi io! Tutti!


----------



## Nicka (8 Maggio 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> se si dice "uscire dal seminato"
> ed io dico seminario (scuola di giovani aspiranti al sacerdozio) non posso essere seria :uhoh:
> mi avete ammazzato la battuta :diffi:


Io l'avevo capita, ma arrivo tardi...Mi spiace...


----------



## MariLea (8 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Li travierei tutti i seminaristi io! Tutti!


Certo che se ti danno la cattedra in seminario... :rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (8 Maggio 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> Certo che se ti danno la cattedra in seminario... :rotfl:


Vedi poi quanto seme!!!!

Ehm...
Buongiorno! :carneval:


----------



## MariLea (8 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vedi poi quanto seme!!!!
> 
> Ehm...
> Buongiorno! :carneval:


Una missione a favore della vocazione... 
Buonaseraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa :mexican:


----------



## Falcor (9 Maggio 2016)

[MENTION=6621]MaiLea[/MENTION] ma io l'avevo capita eh


----------



## Nicka (9 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> [MENTION=6621]MaiLea[/MENTION] ma io l'avevo capita eh


È Ross che non sa mai niente!! 

Prima o poi mi manda affanculo... :rotfl:


----------



## Ross (9 Maggio 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> se si dice "uscire dal seminato"
> ed io dico seminario (scuola di giovani aspiranti al sacerdozio) non posso essere seria :uhoh:
> mi avete ammazzato la battuta :diffi:



Malea, mi ha fregato la prima frase...dopotutto una gran bella verità: "scrivete troppe cazzate". 
Poi c'era appena stata la brunetta a riprenderci a modino.


----------



## Ross (9 Maggio 2016)

.


----------



## oro.blu (9 Maggio 2016)

Buongiorno   .... Facciamo che sia una "prospera" settimana. 
La scorsa è stata chiusa con le tette questa aperta con i seminaristi....

Siamo sulla buona strada . . . :up:


----------



## Tulipmoon (9 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> @_Tulipmoon_ in caso di esilio, al limite partiamo per un'isola deserta. Sarà la nostra honeymoon.
> Ci stai?



Ci andiamo anche se non ci esiliano vero?:inlove: Perché sennò mi sa che tocca impegnarci ancora un po'....ma ormai io ho gli occhi a cuoricino e sento già il rumore del mare :mexican:....e con questo umore "puccioso" non riesco ad essere "sprucida" e farmi esiliare...è un circolo vizioso.


----------



## Ross (9 Maggio 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> Ci andiamo anche se non ci esiliano vero?:inlove: Perché sennò mi sa che tocca impegnarci ancora un po'....ma ormai io ho gli occhi a cuoricino e sento già il rumore del mare :mexican:....e con questo umore "puccioso" non riesco ad essere "sprucida" e farmi esiliare...è un circolo vizioso.


Ho spuntato un last minute dal [MENTION=5748]Falcor[/MENTION] a prezzo vantaggiosissimo! 

Gli occhi a cuoricino li ho anche io...basterà farci beccare in atteggiamenti equivoci da qualche utente poco incline ai nostri toni. E sarà subito esilio. :inlove:

Vado in cerca di una fratta...né troppo nascosta né troppo in vista.


----------



## Falcor (9 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Ho spuntato un last minute dal @_Falcor_ a prezzo vantaggiosissimo!
> 
> Gli occhi a cuoricino li ho anche io...basterà farci beccare in atteggiamenti equivoci da qualche utente poco incline ai nostri toni. E sarà subito esilio. :inlove:
> 
> Vado in cerca di una fratta...né troppo nascosta né troppo in vista.


Capito a fagiolo, noleggio anche fratte seminascoste, all'occorrenza anche richiami per utenti bacchettoni. Lo piazzate e gli utenti sono attirati come le api col miele. Però ti costerà un pochetto


----------



## Ross (9 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Capito a fagiolo, noleggio anche fratte seminascoste, all'occorrenza anche richiami per utenti bacchettoni. Lo piazzate e gli utenti sono attirati come le api col miele. Però ti costerà un pochetto


puxa vida! Hai dei pacchetti all inclusive niente male...apprezzo in special modo il richiamo utenza bacchettona. Confido in te sul momento più opportuno per far arrivare i summenzionati: insomma...fammi almeno concludere in degno modo con la [MENTION=6555]Tulipmoon[/MENTION]! :carneval:


----------

